# Missing cat - Conwy North Wales



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello

I don't know if I'm doing this right, so apologies if not.

Cat (who's real name is Dewi but doesn't answer to it/is never called it) is missing. He often goes on little journeys but comes back after a day or two. It has now been almost a week since we last saw him.

He usually responds to shaking his treat box in the street and appears within an hour or two of doing so. We've been out doing this for an hour or two an evening.

I don't have any great photos of him at the moment, but I will try and dig some more out. Cat is quite shy, as he was feral when found and has been a very independent outdoor cat ever since, coming and going. If approached outdoors he will likely run away. He has a completely black tail with a white tip and one black and one white ear. He's also small for an adult cat as his growth was stunted due to illness in his first weeks. He's around 2 years old and is microchipped.

I think that's everything.


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

I have now also:


Asked around the neighbours to keep their eyes open
Phoned all the local vets to leave the cat's details
Called the local cat protection society's lost and found list
Made a missing poster
Posted on my Facebook page
Posted on the local animal rescue centres Facebook pages


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope he`s found soon


----------



## gebelik123 (Nov 28, 2012)

It is really nice to visit your post guys. I love your post and expect more post form you. I appreciate your work here.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Gebelik


----------

